# 3 of your mostloved albums of all time



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

What are they?

 Here are some of mine: 

 Deep Purple - Deep Purple in Rock 







Propaganda - A Secret Wish






Electric Light Orchestra - Discovery 






I'd post examples for the music as youtube links but I dunno if thats allowed. So take a look yourself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes- Tales from Topographic Oceans (1974)




dj Cheb i Sabbah- Shri Durga (1999)




Rush- Power Windows (1985)


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 20, 2009)

Death - The Sound of Perseverance




Metallica - Ride the Lightning




Artillery - By Inheritance


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Kamelot- host opera
MSI -you'll rebel to anything
Oscar Peaterson's  greatest hits.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Ohhhh good idea with the images! *goes to edit original post.

And Wish you were here is great.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 20, 2009)

why yes i am 15 years old mentally why do you ask


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd comment on others' choices, but I don't think I've heard any of those, except maybe the Pink Floyd. Oh, and Lincoln, which I like.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 20, 2009)

I love threads like this.

Elliott Smith - XO





Elliott Smith - From a basement on a hill





Billy Talent - Billy Talent II






Some of them.. kind of hard to choose whole albums since I always have random playlists and mixes, heh.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 20, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Ohhhh good idea with the images! *goes to edit original post.
> 
> And Wish you were here is great.


I have an original 1947 vinyl press :>


----------



## Zhael (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I have an original 1947 vinyl press :>



Nice... I wanna have a recordplayer again so I can buy vinyls... some of the old recordings got remastered to death. <.<


----------



## Zhael (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> MSI -you'll rebel to anything


The introduction to guitar being a main part by MSI.  Epic win.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


>



And yet I am dorkier than you. How does that work?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And yet I am dorkier than you. How does that work?



I didn't say that, did I?
Because if I did, I was, like, full of shits.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I didn't say that, did I?
> Because if I did, I was, like, full of shits.



No that's just my own observation


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


>



Edited?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Edited?



Wait a minute he did.


What a TOOL 


ahukhukhukhukhukhuk


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 21, 2009)

Devil Doll - *Eliogabalus*






Ween - *Quebec*






Aarni - *Bathos*






edit: what the hell is this HOT, HOT, HOT! garbage underneath my avatar? EXPLAIM. Am going to work now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> edit: what the hell is this HOT, HOT, HOT! garbage underneath my avatar? EXPLAIN. Am going to work now.



Fahrenheit 451


Also Quebec is a very nice album as well


Happy Colored Marbles is my jam, man


----------



## Jelly (Oct 21, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Edited?



uh yeah
i wrote a comment about my edit, man


----------



## Icestorm (Oct 21, 2009)

Dream Theater - Awake






Iron Maiden - Brave New World 






Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## Zhael (Oct 21, 2009)

Icestorm said:


> Iron Maiden - Brave New World


Epic and utter win.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 22, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> uh yeah
> i wrote a comment about my edit, man



Ah yeah, I didn't see that. Thats cool I just was curious if there was something wrong with the cover or something (knowing HR Gigers works) thats all.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 22, 2009)

My puberty was full of this. Iron Maiden.
Also:


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 22, 2009)

Number of the Beast is one of the best Heavy Metal records ever done imho. I guess I need to listen in to the Brave New World album if people seem to like it...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 22, 2009)

JMAA said:


>



I thought this was the one that had PUSSY on it, and I got all excitable.









But then it wasn't. :I


----------



## FxcuKtriple6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Breathe Carolina - Hello Fascination





The Medic Droid - What's Your Medium





HelloGoodbye - Zombies! Aliens! Vampires! Dinosaurs!

And yes, I do realize that I am an UTTER FAGGOT.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 27, 2009)

alternate version






throwing muses - limbo














aphex twin - come to daddy


----------



## goose (Oct 27, 2009)

Seventh Wonder - Mercy Falls




Frou Frou - Details




Sentenced - Down


----------



## Plantar (Oct 27, 2009)

Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill





Scorpions - Lonesome Crow. --Probably one of my favorite albums of all time.





Scorpions - Taken By Force





Taken By Force has to be, by far, one of the greatest albums. We'll Burn The Sky is a masterpiece, as well as Born to Touch Your Feelings. Incredible album, deep meanings, and some awesome hard rock/heavy metal. \m/


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 27, 2009)

HAI Crocodile!

















Now, I couldn't say that these are my favourites of all time. But I absolutely love all three of these albums.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 28, 2009)

you dont believe that i love suicidal tendencies


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> you dont believe that i love suicidal tendencies



no i think that youre full of shit for not leaving it at one set of three


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> no i think that youre full of shit for not leaving it at one set of three



well sorry that i appreciate music more than you 


:tehgooniestsay:


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> well sorry that i appreciate music more than you
> 
> 
> :tehgooniestsay:



yeah
i have a primus ringtone
theyre an okay band i guess
kinda stupid sounding

:shrugtokeepmyselfawake:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 28, 2009)

this is a secret


dont tell anyone


i just really really like the cover of their self titled album



thats why i did it


im sorry :C


----------



## Qoph (Oct 28, 2009)

Please stop derailing the topic.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

(Band/album)

1- Dir en grey - Uroboros

2- Dir en grey - The marrow of a bone

3- Dir en grey- Withering to death


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

And, for non-dir en grey best 3 albums:

1- The GazettE- NIL

2- Kagerou - Guroshoku

3- Distraught overlord - Dictator


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Chrome -Alien Soundtracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Which currently comes conviently with this on a single CD:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sounds like both of them were recorded during the same session, (in the same basement) even though they were originally released a year apart from each other.   Alien Soundtracks was THE album that gave birth inspiration to bands like NIN, and other bands that became the more melodic genre of 'Industrial' music. When Alien Soundtracks came out in 1977, Industrial was unknown, save for a few performances by Throbbing Gristle ( who also released their first album in '77)   Iggy & The Stooges - Raw Power / Funhouse (Tie) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  With this, it's really a toss up between Raw Power and his previous Funhouse Album.  The Ramones - Rocket To Russia


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

paramore

flyleaf

and michael jackson


----------



## Qoph (Nov 2, 2009)

(Ministry -  ÎšÎ•Î¦Î‘Î›Î—ÎžÎ˜)


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Cantus Buranus by Corvus Corax






Water from the Well by The Chieftains






Drunken Lullabies by Flogging Molly


----------



## Rikki44 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine are: The Police - Syncronicity (1983)
Billy Idol - Rebal Yell (1983)
Icehouse - Man Of Colours (1988)


----------



## Rikki44 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not sure why that face is there when I edited to put the years.  But it is supposed to be 1988.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 2, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


>



One of the loudest albums ever, can't believe it came out in 1977. Holy shit this album is hard. Search and Destroy is incredible and I don't think I need to say why!


----------



## Stawks (Nov 2, 2009)

I've revised my list... Worth the double-post.

In no real order, because I'm not real decisive, here're my top Four. Again, I know I was supposed to do three.







In The Aeroplane over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel






69 Love Songs by the Magnetic Fields






Destroy All Astromen!! by Man... or Astro-Man?






From Under the Cork Tree by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Icestorm (Nov 2, 2009)

*Dead Heart In A Dead World* - Nevermore 





*Colors*             - BTBAM





All That Remains - *The Fall of Ideals*


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 4, 2009)

Stawks said:


> One of the loudest albums ever, can't believe it came out in 1977. Holy shit this album is hard. Search and Destroy is incredible and I don't think I need to say why!



 You mean Raw Power wasn't available in Canuckistan until 1977?!??!!? -- It came out everywhere else in 1973.


----------

